# calming supplements



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I personally like to appreciate my horse for her, no calming supplements or mood changers. But if my mare got really grumpy and tight during heat I definitly would use something on her. I do use maristol, which is supposed to help her joints( I use it because her front legs toe in which the vet said he could not fix like he could if it was her back legs) in the dressage world supplements are very popular, some people give their horse stuff to make it more enrgetic, or more calm. Haha there's even cactus juice to give your horse, I don't know what it does, but it sounds funny! Haha. 

I have nothing against suppleMents. But if my horse doesn't need one then I don't give any to her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I do use joint supplements on my older boys (corta-flex) but that's different. I'm not talking coat shine or hoof stuff... just wondering about the calming aides...

I geuss my questioning is, is it because the breeds that are in the hunt shows are high-strung? or is it a laziness to work the horse... or is it just "the way things are"? I know not EVERY hunt rider uses them but I geuss I'm surprised by how many do and that's why I'm curious. 

I am not bashing anyone that does... just curious is all.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ya, I think they are popular because in the hunter ring they want the horses to look relaxed and totally soft.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Equine chill is a nice one, I find it just takes the edge off. I don't show, but I have used it for very nervous travelers before loading onto the trailer.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The thing that calmed my horses down the most was quitting ALL types of horse feed. Almost all of them contain measurable amounts of molasses, grain products, wheat, and other starches or sugars, which can all lead to unwanted behavior. My horses now are on a diet of nearly free choice grass hay, alfalfa pellets, vitamins, and flax. Their attitudes are much better and they hold their weight well, even with daily riding. 

Before adding a supplement, I'd consider removing the grain or feed. Switch to a forage based diet with added vitamins and flax. I get mine custom blended from HorseTech.com. They can even add joint and hoof supplements in to the mix if your horse is on those. Or, if you prefer an "off the shelf" product, check out Uckele's Equi-Base Grass or SmartPak's SmartVite Grass. Both are designed for horses on little to no fortified grain/feed products.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Most of the quieting supplements contain Valerian Root. I take it myself to help me sleep and it DOES a wonderful job


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I have given mine dac Calm-B which is primarily Tryptophan (sp?). It helped a lot when my colt was a yearling - he was very jumpy and it seemed to help take the edge off of his jitters so he could focus when handled. I have also given it to my 3 yr old filly during breeding season - she got a little rowdy during her heats, but leveled out after I started adding the Calm-B.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Vitamin B works and is in alot of calming suppliments, its natural so thats a bonus. I used to give shad a vitamin B paste i buy from the local saddlery before shows to take that edge off.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

This used to be my horse: "Hi, I'm perfectly calm, walking along.....BAM! OMG! THAT IS SCARY! I JUMP 4-FEET TO THE RIGHT!.....ok, I'm perfectly calm again, walking along.....oh wait, what happened to my rider? Oh, there she is...sniff, sniff.....what are you doing down there?"

I tried desensitizing. He wouldn't bat an eye. Until, of course, I was riding and that scarey invisible ghost appeared again. I tried massive, consistent exercise. No effect. So now, my horse is on a calming supplement. It's Smartpak's SmartCalm. I'm pretty sure it's show legal because it's just Magnesium, B-Vitamins, and a few other nutrients that normally found in horses and their feed. No herbs or anything. I haven't been to a show while using this yet, so I'll have to look into it more when I get to that road.

But yes, I have noticed a change in my horse. Now, when that invisible ghost appears before my horse, he simply studders in place a moment, and then regains focus on riding. 

I only give him a half dose in his SmartPak, so it's only like $10 a month. Very worth it to me if it means one less fall!

And yes, I'm a hunter, but I would give him these supplements no matter what discipline we rode. OH, ALSO...I read somewhere online that excessive biotin intake can reduce the amount of B-Vitamins absorbed by a horse. Well, my farrier recommends I keep my barefoot boy on biotin, so I think he may have been jumpy as a result of the biotin. Maybe not, but my biotin/Smart Calm combo seems to work well for his hoof health and state of mind!


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Some horse are low in magnesium - so supplements like Be Calm contain magnesium to help them re-balance. 

About 1.5 years ago my mare started getting worse & worse about riding. We thought it was behavioral not physical as she gets regular chiropractic, massage, dentistry and saddle adjustments (as in every 4 months or so for saddle and Chiro, twice a year for dentistry, and massage more often as she needs it).

Finally we figured out it was physical. Vet did U/S - everything in her female organs looked good - just VERY fertile and VERY LARGE follicles - so she is in pain and unable to "bend" her body before the follicles dissapate. She also started failing to pay attention and her muscles got hard as a rock.

Hops has cured the lack of attention, Raspberry leaves (prime ingredient in Mare Magic just less expensive - order at Herbalal.com http://www.herbalcom.com/?source=overture - helped a bit. 

Next month will be 3 months for the hops so she'll come off the hops at that time, I have moved from Raspberry leaves to Chasteberry leaves - just started so not sure if it'll work. Mare gets rock hard in her muscles, nervous (diaherra) and frantic when her buddy is not there - all symptoms of her issues.

Beware that SOME herbs are illegal in recognized competitions - I think Vervain and Valerian are illegal - at least one definately is illegal, just not sure which one...but read that 3 months should fix the imbalance - so time the dosage to complete before she starts competing. 

Also - be careful as you can overdose on some herbs (not Hops or Raspberry or Chasteberry leaves) and many places on line will not give dosage. With the hops I started on a very low dose once a day and within 2 days saw a small improvement, so I doublesd the dose. Saw more improvement with that so I gave same dose twice a day and have held at that dosage since it has resolved the issue (that issue - she has others).


----------

